# Partition for encrypted zfs' zpool



## sigo (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to have encrypted zfs' zpool. Which partition type should I use during partitioning with gpart? Should I use efi, freebsd-zfs or something else?


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 12, 2012)

If you plan to use whole disks for the pool, you could just encrypt the disk with geli without partitioning.


----------



## sigo (Jul 12, 2012)

I know it. Unfortunately I've got just one disk, so I need to create freebsd-boot and /boot partition before pool.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 12, 2012)

sigo said:
			
		

> I know it. Unfortunately I've got just one disk, so I need to create freebsd-boot and /boot partition before pool.



In FreeBSD you never create a separate partition for /boot.

Depending on the whether you want a UFS or ZFS boot, there are a lot of guides for this in this forum.


----------



## bbzz (Jul 12, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> In FreeBSD you never create a separate partition for /boot.



Yeah you do if you want to encrypt the rest of system.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 13, 2012)

Link: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31662


----------

